# Does anyone know what this is?



## SkyeSpider (Mar 8, 2003)

I just got a new scorpion from the pet shop while I was buying food for everyone. I couldn't get over its color, so I had to get it 

They had it listed as "Blood Red Scorpion." I've never heard that common name before, and I can't recognise it. It's about 3/4"-1" long, and has very long, narrow claws. It's also VERY agressive.

Any ideas?

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Mar 8, 2003)

Another shot.

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Mar 8, 2003)

One more. It's name is Pinchy  Anyone get the Simpsons reference?

-Bryan


----------



## painfullybliss (Mar 8, 2003)

Well, I've looked at your photos for a little while, and I think it could either be, 1. Isometroides angusticaudis or 2. Leirus quinquestriatus. Hope this helps, and if you want to check out some photos of either of these species, go to, http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/gallery.htm.


----------



## SkyeSpider (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks for that page  From looking around, this is the one that seems the most similar to mine, I think:






-Bryan


----------



## Kugellager (Mar 9, 2003)

Bryan,

Based on the extreme length of the pedipalps and the general shape of the body it certainly does look like L.quinqestriatus. But wow the color is definitely different...quite wild.

Your best bet would be to post pics here

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/scorpionfans/?yguid=90319680

Scorpfans has the pros in the scorp field there...that is one wild looking scorp...do they have any more?

John
];')


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Mar 9, 2003)

Definitely has too long and narrow of pedipalps to be many other species or genus. Honestly, it looks a lot like a Centruroides bicolor in some aspects to me. Where did you aquire that scorp? Any chance of getting any more? Number of four, if possible... Please? If so, try to get three with short tail segments and one with longer segments (this trait is probably in that species of scorpion). Will pay for your "go between" assistance and time. Excellent coloration for a scorp and most attractive!

Is there a subaculear spine (point right next to the sting as seen in Babycurus picture posted on this thread already [Phil Messenger's pic])??? I can't tell by looking at the photos on that much detail.


Thanks, 
edw. (ed_9172002@yahoo.com)


----------



## Kugellager (Mar 9, 2003)

Here are two different links to C.bicolor...the palps on this scorp are quite long and the color varies quite a bit.  Looking at your scorp again I see the palps are longer still and the tail is not quite as angular...I still want to lean to L.quinqestriatus...but those colors...

Bryan, when you find out I think ,most of us here would be very interested to know if the place you got this from has more or gets this species and color variation often


http://www.inbio.ac.cr/bims/ubi/aranas/ubiespejo/ubiid=156&-find.html

http://www.beepworld3.de/members23/harmonie-bau/centruroidesbicolor1.htm

John
];')


----------



## steve055 (Mar 9, 2003)

Thats not a Babycurus jacksoni scorpling (B. jacksoni is the image that was posted), i have several and their color is not anything like that. Here is a link to some of my B. jacksoni babies


----------



## SkyeSpider (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XOskeletonRED _
> *Where did you aquire that scorp? Any chance of getting any more? Number of four, if possible... Please? *


I got it from a pet shop here in town. They only had one, and they got it from a rather shady dealer (lied to them about what tarantula species he was giving them).

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kugellager _
> *Bryan, when you find out I think ,most of us here would be very interested to know if the place you got this from has more or gets this species and color variation often*


I don't know if they can get another. This is the first scorpion like this that they have had. I'll ask next time I'm in, though.

-Bryan


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Mar 10, 2003)

Indeed you are correct about the coloration of the scorp's pedipalps leaning away from the C. bicolor, then again, I have never seen a Leiurus scorpion reach that much variety in coloration either. Tghe color shades lean me more towards the Babycurus genus.

 I ask again, does the scorpion have a subaculear spine as seen in Babycurus sp. and Tityus sp. as I asked in my previous post? If so, it is definitely to be proven not to be a Lieurus, Centruroides or many other scorpions that it may appear like in the photos you provided. I would like to find out if it was indeed a very odd color morph of a Babycurus (indeed it is probably not a jacksoni, then again, the same was said about the jacksoni over at Invertrepet as well). Crisp photos up close from top, from the sides and bottom, as well as from the side of the aculeus will be needed for a positive id, or at least, as close as taxonomy will enable without being present with the scorp.

 Definitely try to see if they can get more!!! *grins*


adios and thanks,
edw.


----------



## SkyeSpider (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XOskeletonRED _
> *I ask again, does the scorpion have a subaculear spine as seen in Babycurus sp. and Tityus sp. as I asked in my previous post? *


To be honest, I don't know what that means. I'm more of a tarantula guy, then a scorpion fan. You'll have to put it in lamens terms for me 




> _Originally posted by XOskeletonRED _
> *Crisp photos up close from top, from the sides and bottom, as well as from the side of the aculeus will be needed for a positive id, or at least, as close as taxonomy will enable without being present with the scorp.*


I'll see what I can do. It's VERY tiny, so no promises.



> _Originally posted by XOskeletonRED _
> *Definitely try to see if they can get more!!! *grins**


I'll check for you! 

-Bryan


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Mar 10, 2003)

Bryan,
 The subaculear spine is found right next to the sting itself. It is a small point next to the stinging point found only on Babycurus, Tityus and a small number of other scorps. Basically, it looks as though the scorpion began to develope a second stinger, but it didn't completely develope and stayed small. If you need a pic to see what I am talking about, you can go to the scorpion files and glance at the pic of the Tityus stigmurus in the Buthidae family (pic taken from the side where you can see the spine by W. Wuester).

 If up close pics can be aquired, it would greatly help! I know what you mean by tiny. I have photographed young Hottentota scorps and believe me, it's tough to get one that comes out in great shape. I do have a few though. *grins*

Thanks again,
edw.


----------



## Frank (Mar 11, 2003)

Hi, that's the first time I see a scorp with that color, but I saw a scorp on invertepet.com that looked like yours









Here it is, I don't know if it helps you, and I'm not even sure if Bill is right about this specie..






Hope it helps, Frank


----------



## Tstorm (Mar 11, 2003)

Looks similar to a Grophus? sp. maybe madagascarensis(spelling?)


----------



## Kugellager (Mar 11, 2003)

Definitely not a grosphus...I have kept G.flavopiceus and G.madagascariensis...not either of those...also the chela are way too long to be any species of Grosphus.

Check out the pics of my grosphus on steve55 care sheet site here:

http://www.invertcare.com/caresheets/scorpions/Grosphus.html

John
];')


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks Tstorm, though I agree with the palps being much to long to be in this species. The palps, as stated by John (Kug), definitely appear closest to the Lieurus genus, though the coloration is too far off in my opinion to be included with one of the named species under that genus. I suppose that's why I suggested that it may be a Centruroides sp. They tend to have extremely long peds for the males of the species. Some Tityus and Babycurus have even more elongated peds, which was my purpose in suggesting the subaculear spine as a possibility of id.


adios,
edw.


----------



## SkyeSpider (Mar 13, 2003)

I took some new photos tonight. Do these help in the IDing at all?

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Mar 13, 2003)

Another shot of the colors, with no background this time.

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Mar 13, 2003)

Long claws.

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Mar 13, 2003)

From the side.

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Mar 13, 2003)

This is its normal threat stance. It's very quick to take it from ANY disturbance.

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Mar 13, 2003)

Last photo.

What does everyone think?  :? 

-Bryan


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheEternal _
> *Last photo.
> 
> What does everyone think?  :?
> ...



 I think that is one of the coolest colorations I have ever seen and I want about twenty of them. *lol* All jokes and money probs aside, Well, I still want it.

 I honestly don't know what the hell it is. Need more time actually. I have to go to work in just a couple and I have to get food prior to that, so adios. Will work on it some tomorrow AM. Can you get any pics that are clearer? They are quite fuzzed on my monitor.

 :?  thanks,
edw.


----------



## SkyeSpider (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XOskeletonRED _
> *Can you get any pics that are clearer? They are quite fuzzed on my monitor.*


That scorpion can fit on a quater, easily. It's too small for me to get anything clearer, unless it shows NO details. My camera's just not that good  :8o 

-Bryan


----------



## skinheaddave (Mar 14, 2003)

Well, the colouration leads me to suspect that it is Babycurus sp.  No idea as to the exact species, though.  Incidentaly, the Invertepet scorpion on the previous page of this thread also looks like Babycurus to me.  Not that I've taken a close look at it, but the colouration, general shape and dorsal patterning are much closer to Babycurus than they are to Hottentotta.  I can assure you, Bryan, that yours is not a Hottentotta.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Kugellager (Mar 14, 2003)

Bryan,  I'm still waiting on a reply from Rolando.  I still think it looks like some weird colored L.quinquestriatus.

John
];')


----------



## SkyeSpider (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kugellager _
> *I still think it looks like some weird colored L.quinquestriatus.*


Maybe someone dipped it in hair dye 

-Bryan


----------



## Kugellager (Mar 14, 2003)

Well...possibly...though I always thought they looked quite punk to begin with 

John
];')


----------



## kellygirl (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheEternal _
> *One more. It's name is Pinchy  Anyone get the Simpsons reference?
> 
> -Bryan *



Are you referring to the episode in which Bart had a pet elephant named Stampy?  :?  

kellygirl


----------



## kellygirl (Mar 15, 2003)

Btw, GORGEOUS scorpion!    Wonder how big it'll get....

kellygirl


----------



## skinheaddave (Mar 15, 2003)

I suspect he was refering to Pinchy the lobster.  "Ohhhh, Pinchy ... mmmmmm .... sob sob ... mmmmmmm."  

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## SkyeSpider (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skinheaddave _
> *I suspect he was refering to Pinchy the lobster.  "Ohhhh, Pinchy ... mmmmmm .... sob sob ... mmmmmmm."  *


Yay! Someone caught it 

-Bryan


----------



## Wade (Mar 15, 2003)

There's annother episode where Homer find a family of possums and says "I named the big one Bitey"

Wade


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Mar 15, 2003)

Dave, I thought it could be a Babycurus, but in the photos, though not clear enough to be positive, do not appear to even give off shadow of a subaculear spine, which, I believe is present in all Babycurus scorpions (obviously a noticeable trait in B. jacksoni seen in the pics from Invertepet [and labeled Hottentota, though corrected on Bill's site] on the first and second pages? of this thread).

 Babycurus do tend to not have such elongated pedipalps though. The most common I have found with that kind of length to the chela fingers and narrowness of the chela are Centruroides, Tityus and Leiurus (a few other genus included, but the majority of their genus does not have this trait or does not have it to this extreme). 

adios,
edw.   :?


----------



## invertepet (Mar 15, 2003)

That scorpion initially listed as Hottentotta is now listed on my site as Babycurus jacksoni. I had Dave Gaban here a while back and I think he mentioned that was his opinion as well.

I just hadn't changed the pic/removed the Hottentotta sp. text (it is now).

The scorpling does look like very much like the baby B. jacksoni that we had here... Same banding and coloring from what I can tell. I'll post a pic in a bit.

bill


----------



## Frank (Mar 15, 2003)

Hehe i'm happy that by showing the picture, Bill renamed it so it won't confuse people 


At least I helped 






Frank


----------



## Kugellager (Mar 17, 2003)

Well guys,

Rolando got back to me this morning and his best guess is that it might be a Tityus trivattus or another closely related species.  He would need better collection info and pics to be sure but take a look at the same species on Scorpion files...sure looks very close. Especially to T.trinitattus

Pay particular attention to the chela on the tityus...very long.

T.trivattus

http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/t_trivittatus.jpg

Here is a pic of T.trinitatus

http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/t_trinitatis.jpg

John
];')


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Mar 17, 2003)

John, I'll second that. T. trivittatus color morph appears to be the most likely suspect in my opinion after peering at the pics a little closer (now that it has been mentioned). The colors, though more extreme, appear to be very distinct as to which body parts are what color and where. I'm curious to know whether the scorp in question has the subaculear spine and to what degree it extends, as this could definitely give us a better idea as to whether it is indeed the Tityus spoken. 

adios,
edw.


----------



## Kugellager (Mar 17, 2003)

Having the spine would definitely help though I suspect Bryan has a juvenile and it may be difficult to tell if it has a spine.

John
];')


----------



## SkyeSpider (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kugellager _
> *Having the spine would definitely help though I suspect Bryan has a juvenile and it may be difficult to tell if it has a spine.
> 
> John
> ];') *


It is quite small, so I'm suspecting that it's a juvenile, too. That said, I see no spine.

-Bryan


----------



## Valael (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm no scorpion expert (I've never even owned a scorpion), but assuming Scorps are anything like tarantulas, is it possible it could be a cross breed?


You said the dealer was kinda shady, and some of those *shady dealers* cross breed and sell them off.


----------



## SkyeSpider (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XOskeletonRED _I'm curious to know whether the scorp in question has the subaculear spine and to what degree it extends, as this could definitely give us a better idea as to whether it is indeed the Tityus spoken. [/B]


Is there any way you can show me a picture of what I'm looking for? Maybe that would make this easier.

-Bryan


----------



## SCIROCCO (Mar 19, 2003)

Hi @ all !

I have two of this scorps !

My distributer said that this species came from turkey, and so i believe this is a Isometrus spp.
A friend said this is a Isometrus maculatus, but my Isometrus maculatus have a other coloration. 

greetings,
thomas


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Mar 19, 2003)

Valael,

 Scorpions can't breed outside of their species. I'm not sure about the subspecies, though I think they can do that.

Bill,

 I hope you don't mind, I had to borrow your pic to identify the subaculear spine easier.

TheEternal,

 I just circled the subaculear spine in blue on this scorp, so you can see what I am talking about. Sorry it's not a top quality editing job with labels and all. The format was different and would not open with any good art programs I have.

SCIROCCO,

 VW?

 Hi! They definitely aren't Isometrus maculatus, though as I said before (at least I think I did), the Isometrus and Isometroides were my first ideas upon glance of the peds. The distibutor for you said it's from Turkey huh? Interresting. Can your distributor get more and ship to the US? heheh....


----------



## SCIROCCO (Mar 19, 2003)

HI !

@ edw

I dont mean that the scorp of the pic is a Isometrus maculatus, because my Isometrus maculatus have a other coloration, but i think that this is a Isometrus spp. or a Lychas spp.
Whatever...

And maybe my distributor is wrong wiht turkey, but he get new scorps of this species in april, but i dont believe that he is shipping in the us.
:}

greeting,
thomas


----------



## SkyeSpider (Mar 19, 2003)

I think I may have found out what it is!  How similar does this look? 







Tityus sp.

The only difference I see is the terminal tail segment's color. I'm assuming that the color might be an adult marking. Any other opinions?

-Bryan


----------



## Kugellager (Mar 19, 2003)

That looks pretty dang similar...and if yours are juvies that would explaing the subtle differences.

John
];')


----------



## SkyeSpider (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kugellager _
> *That looks pretty dang similar...and if yours are juvies that would explaing the subtle differences.*


I couldn't believe it when I saw the photo. I had to pick up the deli-cup my scorp is in, to compare.

Is there much information availible about this genus? I know nothing about it, and little about scorpions. Now that I have a jumping off point, maybe I can start learning 

-Bryan


----------



## Kugellager (Mar 19, 2003)

Not in the hobby trade...most countries that have that species don't allow imports.

P.S....Ever go in chat?...its hopping tonight.

John
];')


----------



## skinheaddave (Mar 20, 2003)

Bryan,

The key here is HOT HOT HOT!  To make matters worse, not much venom study has actualy been done on Tityus, so other than the potential severity of stings from several species, not much is known.

The other key here is JEALOUS JEALOUS JEALOUS!  I've wanted a Tityus for a while now, but never been able to get one.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Mar 20, 2003)

Honestly, everything matches precisely with T. bahiensis pics I have which show the coloration variety on the femurs and final tergite segment, etc. The only thing lacking, is coloration for adulthood. Then again, T. bahiensis may have one hell of a color morph, subspecies or one hell of a coloration for a juvi!!!

 Will post the pic I have in my photo collection. I don't mean to "steal" the photo or take credit for it. I can't remember where I got it from or who took the pic. I believe it may have come off of the Scorpion Files, but I'm not exactly sure. If someone does, please post that info so credit can be correctly given. Thanks.


adios,
edw.


----------



## SkyeSpider (Mar 22, 2003)

After finding out how hot the venom of my new scorp is, I don't feel comfortable having it. I'm going to add it to the classifieds for trade. Just letting everyone in here know before I do so 

-Bryan


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Mar 26, 2003)

What are you interested in trading for? Don't put it on there til' I have my chance. *lol*

adios,
edw. =D


----------



## SkyeSpider (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XOskeletonRED _
> *What are you interested in trading for? Don't put it on there til' I have my chance. *lol**


I'm sorry for not updating. It's going to Todd Gearheart. He hit me in a weak spot and promised me an L. cristatus   Sorry.

-Bryan


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Mar 26, 2003)

You broke my wittle heart.    :8o 

adios,
edw.


----------



## jper26 (Apr 5, 2003)

*scorpion*

Hi iv seen alot of different scorpions but never that one you ever find out what kind it is i would love too have one


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Apr 6, 2003)

Indeed it is a Tityus. By coloration alone, I would say a highly extreme color morph of T. bahiensis (as stated in my third to last post and photo posted [unknown photographer takes credit]), but nobody can be 100% positive, unless taxonomy research documents are avail for the scorp and the scorp is present with the person conducting (obviously). T. bahiensis, as well as some other sought after Tityus scorpion species are native to Brazil, which does not currently allow the export of it's scorpions (some of the Brazilian Tityus species includes T. bahiensis, T. serrulatus and T. stigmurus). Many of the scorpions there, such as these, are considered by Brazilians to be pests. Many are killed daily by pesticides and other forms of pest control which I have spoken with quite a few Brazilians doing such, on. I have not successfully found anyone in Brazil or the US who can ship them legally into the US. I've been attempting to locate sexed pairs of the three species I named for about five years. I would have paid quite a sum for the pictured scorp, but oh well, it doesn't matter now. 


adios,
edw.   

No such luck...


----------



## That Guy (Apr 6, 2003)

swift sell those.....


----------



## skinheaddave (Apr 6, 2003)

Hampton,

What you've got pictured there looks like Vaejovis sp. to me.  Not Tityus sp. at all ... not by a long-shot.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm in agreement with Dave on your scorp pic. Appears to be V. spinigerus. The Tityus I was refering to was the species pictured as the threadstarter here.


adios,
edw.    =D


----------



## Kugellager (Apr 6, 2003)

Yeah it is the V.spinigerus that he(kelly) sells on his site.  In fact it is the exact pic from his site and it is a copyrighted property.  This pic should probably be removed from the thread.

John
];')


----------



## chau0046 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm sorry for not updating. It's going to Todd Gearheart. He hit me in a weak spot and promised me an L. cristatus "

I cant find this spp.What is it?
Surfin skills dropped to zero.

Mat


----------



## Gillian (Apr 8, 2003)

Bryan,
   INCREDIBLE! Nice scorp! Does it stay out much or, is it a more "hidey" type?
Peace,
Gillian


----------



## SkyeSpider (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chau0046 _
> *I cant find this spp.What is it?
> Surfin skills dropped to zero.*


Here's a caresheet:
http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/L-cristata.html

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gillian _
> *Bryan,
> INCREDIBLE! Nice scorp! Does it stay out much or, is it a more "hidey" type?
> Peace,
> Gillian *


It hid a lot. I'd only see it around 2AM or so, walking around.

-Bryan


----------



## SCIROCCO (Apr 10, 2003)

hi 

Odontorus dentatus

grettings,
thomas


----------

